# Life with two bull terriers



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I finally have my husband completely on-board with getting another dog (yay!!) on a few conditions: it has to be a boy and it has to be a bull terrier. And so we have begun actively looking for one! I am very excited, but I am also nervous as I don't know how it will affect our lives. 

Those of you with two dogs, especially bull terriers (whiteleo and charity!), how has life changed from one dog to two? Is there anything you wish someone would have told you before you got a second dog? Do you feel like you have less time to spend with each dog individually? 

Thank you for your advice! 

And just for fun, here's Sonya:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

After having Waggles our foster for, about... 6 months i think it was? I felt after he was gone that i only wanted Tobi... I'd take another foster i suppose, but i love giving him all my time, and attention, i love that he has places that only HE likes to sleep, and things that he is very fond of (bully sticks).. I love him like a child so i almost get jealous over things for him i suppose, even if he couldn't care less about it.

All in all, I think if given the opportunity to take in a Bully baby that was in need we would do it out of kindness for it, and to help it find it's next and final perfect home, but for us... We really just want one since we've had two with him now. I know it's not 2 bullies, but he was more high strung than Tobi was! :lol:

For the question about individual time... ya, i felt like i was neglecting Tobi almost while shutting him in the bedroom to work with waggles... it broke my heart.

She's so cute! she looked Teenie compared to Rufus in your pic on the other forum btw! ofc he was a beastly BT, 90lbs i think it was?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Having mulitple dogs means more work I think.

It has been so long since I have only had one though. And I don't have bull terriers. I guess just multiply Sonja by two LOL

You no longer have a dog, you have a pack. If one dog needs to potty, they both have to go. If one dog gets something, the other dog wants it. 

When I brought home the mastiff, I was hoping my senior, well behaved lab would teach him some things. What actually happened was the mastiff taught the lab some things...naughty ones. Like begging for attention. Hunter never used to do this!!! LOL

I think, like Tobi said, the advantage of one dog is that you spend all your focus on that dog. Now that you will have two, you have to spend extra energy and effort on two dogs. However, since dogs ARE pack animals, I think its nice that they have a dog companion for when you are away. But, of course, never trust the puppy with the adult alone until you feel confident that they will get along. I sequestered the mastiff in another room while I was away until I knew the pack had established itself and there was no question as to who was who in said pack. And also, if one of them resource guards, you want to know! 

Good luck with your new puppy when you finally find him. It is fun getting a dog, no doubt about it. Another family member to love! And we need pictures.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm ready for more than one dog as I keep imagining walking two dogs, feeding two dogs, having them play in the yard, cuddling with two, etc.

Of course, when I REALLY think about it, I get super nervous as Sonya is my baby and what if I don't get to cuddle with her as much or she doesn't think I love her any more... 

There is also a difficulty in having bull breeds is that I will probably never let them be alone together (well.. never say never I guess...), but that would also mean that Sonya will have less freedoms in the house, etc. 

But then I remember all the good things that I want from having two dogs! 

I guess the thing to remember is that it will probably be worse before it gets better. I anticipate fighting, not playing, not connecting with the dog at first. I'm just a very worried person in general!

Any more thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated!

Also, we would probably be getting another young adult (well puppy if we're lucky, but I'm not counting on it).


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

it is definitely a challenge have more than one dog especially a bully breed, I had Babs for 8 years before we got Max. Her nose was out of joint for quite some time, she would look at him in such a way to say "you haven't died yet darn" there are lots of things that change, two hands are a must because when you pet one the other must have as well, double the vet bills, and then there are the fights we have had a few, then I went and got a 3rd and all hell broke loose, 3 is even harder I have to keep the 2 females separate most of the time (its better now but it took months) 3 times the vet bills and Macy and Babs have had a few bad fights in the beginning.

you are never really prepared for a fight until it happens even after a few its still scary, I never ever leave bully breeds alone unsupervised (better safe than sorry) 
but 3 times the unconditional love is the best thing in the world.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

SonyaBullyDog said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I'm ready for more than one dog as I keep imagining walking two dogs, feeding two dogs, having them play in the yard, cuddling with two, etc.
> 
> _*Of course, when I REALLY think about it, I get super nervous as Sonya is my baby and what if I don't get to cuddle with her as much or she doesn't think I love her any more... *_
> 
> ...



The bolded line is what keeps us from getting another. When i would cuddle with Waggles, or give him attention without him being involved he'd lay across the room as if i'd betrayed him, it broke my heart.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I find that with two B.T's it is just as much work as one! When we had three, that really was a chore. They both clamor for our affection especially mine. When I have time they are both on the couch, one on each side of me and as far as walking, which they go on more off leash runs than anything, they entertain themselves with play and sniffing everything in site which if they didn't have each other, it wouldn't be nearly as exciting for them. I will always have two. Twice the fun and right now with a foster also in the house, their antics are crazy little devils in disguise.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I am thinking hard about dog number two, and totally torn also


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I know it's really important to think of all the negatives, but whiteleo, you really put it into perspective, thank you! I think I just need verification of what I thought it might be with two bullies. However, I know that the adjustment period will be tough, but I'm hoping it will be worth it. 

Tobi, luckily, Sonya isn't too into cuddling. She'll let me cuddle if I want it, but she usually doesn't mind me cuddling with others or cuddling her together with another dog. 

I also forgot to say, yes Sonya is tiny! She's only 40lbs when fat (ideal weight is probably somewhere around 37lbs). We would probably be looking for a smaller male, maybe less than 55lbs.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I cant imagine ever going back to "just" one dog!:wink:

Even with 5, although no BTs, I wouldnt change a thing....well maybe an addition or two in a 1-2 years, but none less!:smile:

We have sent 4 of the 5(everyone but Rhett) away to Liz's for a few days at a time....we went to Southern California for a week...it was great, but MAN did I miss the other 3(we didnt have Keeva at the time.) Then we have sent them away for a few days here and there since then, just did a couple weeks ago so we could get away......I joked that it was great and it would have been great to NOT be friends with Liz and thus just leave the 4 with her, but heck, I could never do that! I LOVE having a pack!!:biggrin1:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

SonyaBullyDog said:


> I know it's really important to think of all the negatives, but whiteleo, you really put it into perspective, thank you! I think I just need verification of what I thought it might be with two bullies. However, I know that the adjustment period will be tough, but I'm hoping it will be worth it.
> 
> Tobi, luckily, Sonya isn't too into cuddling. She'll let me cuddle if I want it, but she usually doesn't mind me cuddling with others or cuddling her together with another dog.
> 
> I also forgot to say, yes Sonya is tiny! She's only 40lbs when fat (ideal weight is probably somewhere around 37lbs). We would probably be looking for a smaller male, maybe less than 55lbs.


I have just the perfect man for you...........He loves other dogs and doesn't play too hard, he doesn't even bother my cats unless he's trying to get into "their food" He weighs about 42lbs and is a smaller really funny B.T.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I have just the perfect man for you...........He loves other dogs and doesn't play too hard, he doesn't even bother my cats unless he's trying to get into "their food" He weighs about 42lbs and is a smaller really funny B.T.
> View attachment 8214
> View attachment 8215


  he's so beautiful! I heard he loves pineapple too :lol:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> he's so beautiful! I heard he loves pineapple too :lol:


Yes, he does but he also LOVES to carry all my shoes out to the backyard, not to chew on them but just to drag them out of my closet.........LOL


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have 2 and it really isn't much more work than just one. Mine aren't BT's but they are both terriers. I got Buster when Lola was 6 1/2 months old so she hadn't really had time to get settled in the only dog role. Since they were both so young they play together really well. I have had fights but nothing too serious and I let them work it out for themselves. For me 2 is a nice number but I know that 3 is too many! I keep looking at other dogs but then I remind myself of how much work it was when I had 3 dogs. With just the 2 small ones ( about 15 lbs combined) we are able to take them places with us and they aren't too much trouble to walk, take out to potty, feed, snuggle,etc.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I had one dog for about 6 months and HATED it. Both of my boys enjoy doing different things, have such different personalities, are bonded to different people, have two very different activity levels, and more. 

Dude is so laid back and mellow He is happy to just lay around all day and is my quiet, easygoing boy. He is totally devoted to Nick (even though I raised the butthead) and the two of them can just sit back and relax while I work with Buck.

Buck is a high energy dog who fetches, runs, plays, etc. He is a happy, outgoing dog and basically fulfills everything that Dude lacks, while Dude does the same as far as mellow-ness goes. 

We are adding dog #3 in 2013. I just cannot imagine ever having one dog again. However, I do not have children to take care of. It is just my husband and me so we have time for more dogs than those who have children. I can completely understand those with kids (or anyone, really) not wanting multiple dogs. Kids are a lot of work!


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I have just the perfect man for you...........He loves other dogs and doesn't play too hard, he doesn't even bother my cats unless he's trying to get into "their food" He weighs about 42lbs and is a smaller really funny B.T.
> View attachment 8214
> View attachment 8215


Wow, he is so beautiful! Are you serious about him needing a home? Is he your foster dog? I'm guessing the transport might be too much? I will seriously consider him if you are serious!


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this Zack from the other thread, who humps everything in sight, pees everywhere, and has really bad teeth lol? I am still interested if transport is not a deal breaker  (nothing that some training and raw won't fix!)

All joking aside, I really do feel bad for the poor guy!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

SonyaBullyDog said:


> Is this Zack from the other thread, who humps everything in sight, pees everywhere, and has really bad teeth lol? I am still interested if transport is not a deal breaker  (nothing that some training and raw won't fix!)
> 
> All joking aside, I really do feel bad for the poor guy![/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

If we're serious, how does one transport a dog across the US? Is this something that is reasonable in terms of cost? I think I have your email somewhere, let me find it and I will email you. 

Sonya wasn't house broken when we got her, so I'm not expecting the new dog to already be.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Ahh the suspense is killing me!  I sent you a pm.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

So just as an update and a happy announcement, it seems that Zack/Badger (Whiteleo's foster) will be joining our family in a few weeks! We are very excited and cannot wait for him to get here! 

Now on to new questions: what is the best way to introduce two dogs? Both Sonya and Zack/Badger are very dog friendly. Neither is a resource guarder. 

So excited!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh that IS exciting. Pics are obviously a must. 

When I brought Dozer home (and he was already very large), I brought my dogs out one at a time to introduce them at the edge of the yard where it was more neutral. You can usually tell within a few moments if they will accept each other. Of course, issues can develop later on so the first few weeks you should be vigilant. I sequestered Dozer in another room while I was away from home until I completely trusted everyone.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So HAPPY, Happy, happy that he is going to Sasha, he'll have a plane ride and a new adventure!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

SonyaBullyDog said:


> So just as an update and a happy announcement, it seems that Zack/Badger (Whiteleo's foster) will be joining our family in a few weeks! We are very excited and cannot wait for him to get here!
> 
> Now on to new questions: what is the best way to introduce two dogs? Both Sonya and Zack/Badger are very dog friendly. Neither is a resource guarder.
> 
> So excited!


on even ground is usually nice, that is how Tobi, and waggles met, and it seemed to work well. :thumb:

I'm happy for all of you! congratulations!


----------

